# Duvida na monitorização do vento



## dash (7 Ago 2009 às 23:13)

Olá a todos!

Antes de mais queria dizer que não sou um meteorologista particular, no entanto deparei-me com o vosso forum quando andava a fazer umas pesquisas sobre o assunto que exponho em seguida, e este pareceu-me um local onde me poderiam elucidar as minhas dúvidas.

Estou a pensar instalar um aerogerador na minha residência em Arouca, destrito de Aveiro. Contudo pretendia fazer um estudo da viabilidade do mesmo, através da monitorização do regime de ventos. Pretendia nesse sentido adquirir o equipamento que me premitisse medir, registar e armazenar informação relativa à velocidade e direcção dos ventos. Importa também acrescentar que a casa se encontra desocupada durante parte significativa do ano, pelo que havia necessidade de armazenar uma grande quantidade de dados.

Há algum anemómetro no mercado que possa corresponder às minhas necessidades? Ou terei de adquirir vários equipamento para conseguir o pertendido. 

Ficaria extremamente grato se me pudessem indicar tudo o que tenho de fazer (equipamentos a adquirir, softwares, etc..) para conseguir fazer esse registo.

Muito obrigado pela vossa atenção


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2009 às 23:57)

dash disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Antes de mais queria dizer que não sou um meteorologista particular, no entanto deparei-me com o vosso forum quando andava a fazer umas pesquisas sobre o assunto que exponho em seguida, e este pareceu-me um local onde me poderiam elucidar as minhas dúvidas.
> 
> ...



Apenas anemómetro, com a capacidade de transmissão e armazenamento de dados numa plataforma informática penso que não existe, mas existem algumas soluções, nomeadamente da Davis, e até relativamente baratas.

Como apenas pretendes instalar um anemómetro, podes adquirir uma Davis Wizard III, que inclui anemómetro, mas também um sensor de temperatura e humidade. O termo-higrómetro está incluído obrigatoriamente, de modo que é impossível adquirires apenas o anemómetro, mas a diferença no preço também não seria muito grande, pois o valor desse sensor ronda apenas os 50 €.

Já que tens o termo-higrómetro, podes também utilizá-lo devidamente para obteres mais alguns dados e tendências do local, ou até mesmo para informação própria.

A principal desvantagem deste equipamento é que os sensores têm de ser alimentados por cabo, a partir da consola, o que significa que tens de fazer uma extensão desde o interior de casa até ao exterior.

*Há uma versão wireless* mas que já está descontinuada, também da gama Wizard III. Mas é questão de procurares, pode ser que ainda haja stock para escoar em algumas lojas.

Na versão wireless anteriormente referida, os sensores são alimentados por energia solar, sendo, por isso, ligados a um ISS que, trabalhando a uma frequência de 900 MHz, envia os dados para a consola até 300 metros de distância, que está dentro de casa.

Depois de tudo isto, necessitas de uma plataforma para gerir os dados. Para estações Davis, o software exclusivamente utilizado é o Weatherlink. Ao comprares o datalogger, o software vem incluído. Deste modo, podes proceder à ligação entre os vários componentes e o PC, para poderes gerir e consultar os dados que estão a ser constantemente recebidos e actualizados.

Com o computador ligado, podes transmitir todos os dados para a internet, 24 horas por dia. Se preferires utilizar a estação apenas para uso pessoal, podes deixar o computador desligado enquanto a casa está vazia, pois o datalogger tem uma capacidade de armazenamento bastante grande e, quando ligares o computador, todos os dados anteriormente guardados e acumulados desde a última vez que o computador esteve ligado são descarregados para o computador e são visíveis no software, onde podem ser posteriormente guardados.

Uma estação deste género é relativamente acessível, tendo em conta que se trata de uma Davis. Dado o valor base da estação e incluindo os portes e possíveis taxas alfandegárias, o preço final rondará os 250 €.

Se quiseres também o datalogger com o respectivo software, o preço deverá acrescer cerca de 150 €, isto se vier à parte da estação. Pede ao vendedor para incluir tudo na mesma encomenda para que os portes deste segundo equipamento possam ser gratuitos e assim poupes cerca de 40 €.

O equipamento da Davis costuma ser encomendado dos Estados Unidos, pois é muito mais compensatório importar de lá do que comprar em Portugal. Mas neste caso como se trata de uma estação bastante barata em relação à restante gama Davis, podes consultar o representante da Davis em Portugal, a Gestel em Linda-a-Velha, pois como o preço do equipamento que pretendes é relativamente baixo, a diferença em relação aos preços dos Estados Unidos deve ser também bastante mais reduzida do que a habitual, não valendo a pena esse esforço.


Dispõe sempre.


----------



## dash (8 Ago 2009 às 11:37)

Muito obrigado pela informação cuidada e detalhada. Eu sabia que o meteo era o sitio certo para esclarecer esta dúvida!


----------

